# Technical question regarding Eclipse 8061 HU



## Gonadwarrior (Apr 29, 2011)

I've had this HU for over a decade now. Put it in a vehicle a couple years ago and now I'm starting to wonder, does the auxiliary in support an mp3 hookup? (mini 1/8th jack to rca)

The unit itself does go to an auxiliary source. I was told by a local BM audio shop that I need an adapter for this HU


I'm trying to find a better picture of it online and am failing..











any help is much appreciated


----------

